# front brakes in rear?



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

i have a 95 240sx and am going to do the 300zx conversion w/ the 5 lug conversion. i wanted to know if the fron 240 calipers will bolt up in the rear and what would i need for the rear 5 lug conversion. i understand that i only need the hub up in front, but im unclear in the rear due to so many different opinions. 

so....would the front brakes work in the rear and what are all the things i need for the rear conversion.....I searched already...i have not seen this question yet....and....240sx.org duzn't say jack crap....so.....dont tell me to "SEARCH"


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

no, it wouldn't work...you would completely lose your emergency break, and the mounting on the rear suspension for the actual caliper will be way off


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

sure??? i was looking through some old "import tuner" mag...it had a 97-98 240sx w/ SR21det and the fenders and the wing, deep dish rims...Brembo brakes....well anyways....the article said that it had brembos gran turismo big brakes up front and reloacated brakes in the rear.... 
i dunno...i was just wondering..... i'd rather have my brakes relocated and stuff....than just upgrading to 300z 2 pistons in the back...... cheaper too...well thanx


----------

